# upol 1k lacquer



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

says it has the performance of 2k and i ssuitable for full respray and spot repair . amyone used it and is it any good also iso free 2k any good ? 

bassically i may have some way of painting but im not happy to use 2k as i wouldnt have breathing gear . btw i work with someone that used to spray 2k using a supposed 2k safe non air fed - hes now iso intolerant and they think it attributed to a heart attack he had ! 

i cant use cellulose as i think the cars been 2k'd before and i want to do it myself just to see if i can bassically ! i have people who can guide me , alongside you guys here !


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

The 1k your talking about mate, is basically the same as you would get in an aerosol can. My honest opinion mate if you repaint it in 1k it may not look to bad, but as it has hardly any uv protectors in it has no real protection, and will fade after time, which I'm sure you wouldn't be happy with. 

Not iso one I don't know that Kuhn about as have never used them.

Don't know how far you are from Brentwood matey, but if you want to do your car in 2k i have a spare air fed mask you could willingly borough so its safer for you to use. :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

im in kent andy but your a legend ! do you have to have the coercer thingy ive seen to ? 

are you using 2k on your smart repairs bud ? also does the compressor for the airfed have to be away from the painting area ? sorry for all the questions ! its just 2k worries me and rightly so i believe !

i gathered 1k is cack and i cant really find much on the non iso 2k at the sec but if its been developed properly i cant see it would be bad 

and my experience of 1k lacque rin aerosol is i cant paint it on lovely looks superb then it dries flat as **** lol


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Not a problem mate.
Yeah 1k isn't all that really depends how fussy you want to be.
You'll need an inline regulater, which will filter the air making it cleaner, before it gets to the air fed mask. Yes mate were using 2k on our smart repairs, your right to cautious about using 2k as it can be harmful to you health if not used properly, which is why you would need an airfed mask to be safe. Compressor should be as far away as it can be from what your painting. 
I've heard abit about the non iso ones, but from what I can gather it has the durability as 1k really which sounds like it wouldn't hold up well. 
Well the offers there Craig if you want the mask which is a devilbiss full face air fed. Sure we could arrange something about collecting it. :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

When i eventually get round to doing it ill give you a shout &#55357;&#56842; after a bit more research the non iso is recommended for smart repairs but some people use it for bigger projects . 2k is nasty stuff isn't it didntvrealise just how nasty !


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

To get a good finish with non iso you will need to bake it or at least have the correct heat lamps to lamp it off at the correct temp
Iso stuff has (to a certain extent) the ability so self cure without heat.
Non Iso needs heat or it will go flat and can bloom.
IMHO non iso is a more difficult product to get a good finish with than iso - but if used and treated correctly can give just as good finishes.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

thanks again guys


----------

